# Help. GenieGo App "unable to add your device"



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

on my laptop, desktop, and Galaxy S3. Desktop is plugged into the same modem. Any suggestions?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Does it say why?

How many devices have you registered already? And any changes to your devices in the last 30 days?


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

It says I am missing one or more system requirements. The 2 Techs are on the phone with D* now. They added a Genie and a GenieGo.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And your GenieGo has three solid blue lights on the front panel?


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

OK. So after 3 hours of this and changing out the GenieGo, on the 4th phone call to ISS (this is the help desk for Directv Techs for Genie issues), they are finally told that that GenieGo platform is down and has been down for most of the day. Man, did I have a couple of happy Techs!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not following.

How did you change out your GenieGo?

And what do they/you mean that the GenieGo 'platform' is down? I'm watching live streaming shows from my GenieGo right now. Is 'platform' what validates/verifies new devices?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm not following.

How did you change out your GenieGo?

And what do they/you mean that the GenieGo 'platform' is down? I'm watching live streaming shows from my GenieGo right now. Is 'platform' what validates/verifies new devices?


Yeah, I'm not following that either. The error the OP got is something that I got when I first activated my GenieGo. In my case, although the GenieGo was active on my account, it was not done properly as it was still active on the previous owner's account (I had purchased mine used).


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

trh said:


> I'm not following.
> 
> How did you change out your GenieGo?
> 
> And what do they/you mean that the GenieGo 'platform' is down? I'm watching live streaming shows from my GenieGo right now. Is 'platform' what validates/verifies new devices?


Pretty sure that's the case. I'm also suppositioning that if the "platform" is down, one is s.o.l. trying to use Out of Home service.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not sure about 'the platform' having anything to do with OOH.

If it was and 'the platform' has been down for most of the day, there would be more than one person posting here.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, GenieGo activations are down


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

trh said:


> I'm not sure about 'the platform' having anything to do with OOH.
> 
> If it was and 'the platform' has been down for most of the day, there would be more than one person posting here.


Maybe.

I am using the term "platform" as proxy for DIRECTV servers dedicated to GenieGo. You need to go through their servers to be able to use OoH.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine's down. I just wasted about an hour & deleted everything on my iPad. Why don't I always come here first! :bang


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> Mine's down. I just wasted about an hour & deleted everything on my iPad. Why don't I always come here first! :bang


Looks like it's back!


----------



## Talent384 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup... I've been getting the same thing for DAYS with no answer or help from DTV


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Talent384 said:


> Yup... I've been getting the same thing for DAYS with no answer or help from DTV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, JB iPhone


----------



## Talent384 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmmm, JB iPhone


Nope


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What have you tried to do?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Talent384 said:


> Nope


Than iOS7?


----------

